# Another Shetland Memory #3 - Supreme's Bit of Gold



## Tony (Feb 1, 2015)

This is a Christmas card from my family's friends the Parkers from 1953. Supreme's Bit of Gold was a beautiful stallion that I enjoyed seeing many times as a child. Later in life we built a Quarter Horse facility across I-35 from the Parkers. I was so impressed as a kid because their house and barn matched, which for the time was very unusual. I would love to be able to trace his descendants, but here is his pedigree and one of his daughters.


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 2, 2015)

How neat is that??

I would like to thank you for sharing your memories and your photos!! I've really enjoyed going thru them.

It was a big thrill to have one of our mares (the first one) resemble one of yours. Not just in color but in body/head shape/type as well.


----------



## JWC sr. (Feb 5, 2015)

Tony as usual, I love having you share the pictures and memories you have of years gone by. Knowing where we came from is always a treat to me. Thanks for being part of this forum and please post some more when you get a chance!!!


----------

